# FreeBSD 9.0 ZFS TRIM support?



## pruik (Jul 12, 2012)

I could not find a defenitive answer to this question; (although 9.0 release notes do mention TRIM for a SSD drive can be enabled when using UFS...)

Does FreeBSD 9.0 support TRIM for SSD drives when using ZFS?

I've been using a SSD for L2ARC without TRIM and it has been running ok but I really would to run the entire system from SSD and therefore make sure TRIM is supported.


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 12, 2012)

The message by Pawel Jakub Dawidek in this discussion on the zfs-discuss opensolaris mailing list gives the answer, "no", as of February, 2011.

This thread might also interest you if you haven't already seen it.


----------

